# Black GSDs?



## ShelleyNelson (Mar 29, 2007)

My 6 month old Eisenguard is solid black, no white on his chest at all, however has a few red hairs between a few of his toes. You can only see them when the you physically pull apart his toes!? 

Is he bi-colored or still considered a 'black' GSD? I've been told both so I'm interested to know what you all think! 

Because he is so cute (and still is), I'll add a pic at 14 weeks old....


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Still black xD


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

most blacks will have a few tan hairs between the toes, and white chest spots are common in all colors - blacks, sables and black and red/tans. It does not change the base color name. Blacks will also get some bleed through or "frosting" type coloring as they get older with tan or red on the backs of the legs. I had one male who had sable under his tail (he was a son of 2 sable dogs) and he was still registered as, and considered by all, as a black.

Lee


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I find that few are willing to give an adult GermanShepherd a real close inspection







so yea he's black


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

And genetically speaking... is black a genetic trait on itself or it's like a very huge blanket? What about bicolors?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

One of of the old hands around here had a link on how that worked I can't remember who, they'll be along shortly


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

My GSD has tan between the toes and on the back of her legs. She has slowly developed tan in the 3 years I have had her. Her undercoat seems to be a very dark red-brown. It's like she wants to be bi-colored but not quite. She is considered black. She did not have anything but black at 10 wks when I got her.


----------



## Dogtired425 (Aug 30, 2002)

I always heard that is the hair around the anus is black it is a solid black. If there is tan hair around the anus it is a bi color and will probably get more tan down the legs.
You gotta look under the tail! LOL!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

My Roxie has black guard hairs but her undercoat is brown. she also has this unfortunate white penciling around her anus that really draws attention to it like a skunk, I've been tempted to take a permanent black marker to it


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Our Kali is black, but has tan between her toes, down the backs of her front legs and around her hocks. As she's gotten older (she's now almost 11) the tan has gotten larger, and she's getting gray hair all over, including lots on her chest and belly and under her chin, not just her muzzle. 

Photo showing the tan on her legs:











You can see her random gray hairs in this picture:













> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiAnd genetically speaking... is black a genetic trait on itself or it's like a very huge blanket?


Black is a genetic color trait like sable, black/tan, etc... In GSDs it is recessive to all other colors. It's not just a really big blanket.


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

Solid Black has got to be in my mind the most beautiful German Shepherd.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank Chris! I'm trying to learn more of dog genetics. But independent of the genes of the dog it is perfectly normal to see changes with age, after all, color works activating or inhibiting the production of pigments and enzymes and that capacity can change on time.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

There is nothing quite so beautiful as a pure black German Shepherd


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

I totally agree!!!!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnar...I've been tempted to take a permanent black marker to it










Do it!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

And can I do it in my b/t dog?


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Is this the link you were referring to?
http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/07_Colour_&_Pigment/Colour_&_Pigment.html


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33There is nothing quite so beautiful as a pure black German Shepherd


Agreed!
This my Toblerone,















[/img]







[/img]







[/img] 

He had about a dozen brown hairs on each of his back legs. Other than that he was solid black. The vet wrote down his description as Black with Tan


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiAnd can I do it in my b/t dog?


Black is beautiful, but you leave that gorgeous puppy of yours alone!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiAnd can I do it in my b/t dog?
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Patton also has brown around his toes and in the back.. hehe... the older he gets the more brown he has peeking through on his lower legs... still pretty well solid though... 

<a href="http://www.dropshots.com/" target="_blank">








</a>


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

This my light absorber, and newest addition to my family.



















I am not sure what the discolorations are above her eyes, it looks almost like someone splashed bleach on her. Probably stole some hydrogen peroxide and decided to make herself blond.











Gotta love them blacks!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't say for sure only with pic, but could it br that the lighter spots is the skin showing because of the twist in the growth direction of the hair?


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

WOW I guess after reading some of the comments here that Rocky does not have a retarded gene like I thought. LOL He was originally all black except for the white spot on his chest, but over the past 2 years he has had brown appear on the back of his legs, between his toes and he even has some brown patches on the front of his legs.

This is so cool I learned something else new about my furbaby today!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's another gene breakdown for coat colors:

http://www.ehretgsd.com/genetics.htm


----------

